# CCW option and questions



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I was in the gun store today picking up my fiancé’s Taurus four inch, nine shot, .22 revolver and I happened to look down in the glass case and there were two fantastic carry guns. One was a nine but it was made by a company that I truly haven't heard of and no one that I have talked to has ether so it got eliminated. The other was a time and tested "ULTRA-LITE TITANIUM MODEL 85 .38 SPL. REVOLVER WITH CONCEALED HAMMER" that the owner used to carry on his ankle when he was an officer. The price for both guns where in the $350ish range. Not sure if that’s good for one of these revolvers or not though. Also…. What’s the kick like? That ported barrel helps with the kick doesn’t it? Is it picky with ammo? For those who carry it how do you carry it and what do you carry it in?


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

LoneWolf said:


> I was in the gun store today picking up my fiancé's Taurus four inch, nine shot, .22 revolver and I happened to look down in the glass case and there were two fantastic carry guns. One was a nine but it was made by a company that I truly haven't heard of and no one that I have talked to has ether so it got eliminated. The other was a time and tested "ULTRA-LITE TITANIUM MODEL 85 .38 SPL. REVOLVER WITH CONCEALED HAMMER" that the owner used to carry on his ankle when he was an officer. The price for both guns where in the $350ish range. Not sure if that's good for one of these revolvers or not though. Also&#8230;. What's the kick like? That ported barrel helps with the kick doesn't it? Is it picky with ammo? For those who carry it how do you carry it and what do you carry it in?


I had to Google "ULTRA-LITE TITANIUM MODEL 85" to find out that you were talking about a Taurus, which is not a brand I think of when someone says "fantastic carry gun." I know...lots of folks think they are great, and I'm quite sure that some are, but I want a carry gun with a stellar reputation for reliability, and Taurus has not worked hard enough to establish that sort of reputation, yet.

As for porting a .38 Special....why? Porting only makes sense for a match pistol, or for the big magnums. It increases the noise tremendously for the shooter and anyone close, and is simply not necessary for something as gentle to shoot as .38 Special.

Beyond all that, $350 seems high, for a used Taurus. I have seen S&W snubs for $425, new, and that would be an extra $75 well spent, in my opinion.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to have an airlight S&W and I hated the thing. I figured the porting would help so when I shot the +P ammo then my hand doesn't feel like I just slambed it in a door. As for not trusting a Taurus, I have no problems with a Taurus.... I think every brand no matter what you are buying has a few bad lemions and that's not a reason to be completely against them.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

That is your choice to make, of course.


----------



## LoneWolf (Jan 2, 2007)

Well as life would have it I wasn't able to get a new CCW at this time. My fiance has some more college time left so that means I will be packing up and moving down to where she goes to college that way we can still be together. But that means that funds are going to be tight since how the cost of gas and everything else keeps going up. Just thought I'd end this thread.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

An Air Weight with standard .38 is almost nice to shoot.
When you stuff +P into it things change. It get really snappy.

Range standard
CCW +P.

AFS


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

AirForceShooter said:


> An Air Weight with standard .38 is almost nice to shoot.
> When you stuff +P into it things change. It get really snappy.
> 
> AFS


Exactly. Super light, small gun with a hot load. What did you expect?


----------

